# Caution!! Home Depot scam, beware



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A "heads up" for those folks who may be regular Home Depot customers.. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends. 

Here's how the scam works: Two very good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are putting your purchases into the trunk. They both start cleaning your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say "No" and instead ask you for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they get into the back seat. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. 

I had my wallet stolen July 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, & 24th. Also August 1st & 3rd, twice on the 8th, 12th, 15th and 23rd, three times last Monday and very likely again this upcoming weekend. So tell your friends to be careful.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

What Home Depot is this?


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, please do tell where this happened to you!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Lately, I have favored Lowe's but I might have to make the switch...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

After the first incident, I would have kept my wallet in the crack of my ass.

Just sayin...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

.....Bad news, they caught them a few hours ago. Authorites have linked the now named Johnson brothers, to similar incidents that have occured in other states......victims are urged to come forward for their shots.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

They can keep my wallet


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn, my local Home Depot only has a bunch of illegal aliens hangin out in the parking lot.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Pats2009 said:


> .....Bad news, they caught them a few hours ago. Authorites have linked the now named Johnson brothers, to similar incidents that have occured in other states......victims are urged to come forward for their shots.


Also available at your local Walmart8-O


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Arent those Snipers new favorite blondes?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Arent those Snipers new favorite blondes?


NICE!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn it! Ive been to every Home DEpot in a hundred mile radius and still havent been robbed, WTF...I think Hush is makin this up .


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

They are probally at the nearest McD's looking for a ride back. I'm enroute!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GeepNutt said:


> Damn, my local Home Depot only has a bunch of illegal aliens hangin out in the parking lot.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

263FPD said:


>


Hey F- Wasn't this picture taken in the parking lot of Framingham's own Target??


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Duff112 said:


> Hey F- Wasn't this picture taken in the parking lot of Framingham's own Target??


Wal-Mart I think.

Target attracts a better class of people.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Man Boobs- Nice!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

263FPD said:


>


Not-so-wise latinas...


----------



## hotboats911 (Jan 2, 2008)

pathetic you didnt learn your lesson the first time wow


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hush FTW!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hush did you at least get laid or a blow job....???? Home Depot and McDonald's are right across the street on Crescent Street in Brockton. I alway told my wife I liked that Home Depot the best, now I know why!! Besides if they got my wallet they would be disappointed!!! I work for the state lol!!!#-oPS I told her this story and now she has me going to Lowes in Abington....


----------

